# Step by Step How to Flow Coat



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

How to flow coat

So lets say you have just finished putting the last of 3 coats of clear on your job

Let it sit for a day or 2 and come back and start block, and hand sanding it all flat and smooth with 600 or 800 grit

hand wash it clean and dry

remask

dust out with the air hose

do a solvent wipe using wax and grease remover

Tack cloth it

Using high-solids clear, mix as the directions say then over reduce 10 to 15%

Set your gun fan at fully open. Adjust the rest to your preference.

Keep at least a 50% overlap, this will be only 1 wet coat. Proper lighting, ventilation and a clean inviroment is essential.

You will began shooting from the lower side of the car up, then over the top, and Cumming down on the other side of the car.

Walk the entire length of the car, using a steady pace

If you get a run, it’s not the end of the world, just sand leveled and buff out that part. If done correctly you may not need to buff out the whole car. But if you get too many runs, or still have orange peel, or just want that show car flawless shine.....cut and buff as normal (It‘s allot easer to buff out a flow coat then normal clear coat)


Just like any other process of painting, I know many painters have many other wayz of doing things...........If you have a good tip or sujestion, please add it on :thumbsup:


----------



## wasup (Apr 3, 2004)

thx Mi Estilo CC for the awesome tutorial. It's a really good tutorial


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

This may be a dumb question,but why start spraying the lower sections and work up over top?


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

you may want to consider skipping the solvent wipe, it may "wake" the paint up. They make some good water based cleaners.


----------



## Joe6pt0 (Jan 24, 2002)

What's the benefit of doing this last flow coat then say 4 or 5 total coats at time of painting?

Is it because you blocked off 1 or 2 coats already so now this last coat has a nice smooth surface so it should also be smoother and easier to get smooth in the end?

I always notice my first coat of clear seems rough and smooths out on the second coat....can you do 2 coats of this flow coat? Or am I just running my gun too high psi?

thanks


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Dec 16 2004, 05:23 PM
> *This may be a dumb question,but why start spraying the lower sections and work up over top?
> [snapback]2514129[/snapback]​*


No, that's a good question, and I should have explained why on the post..

Here is why.....

If you do it differently.........lets say you start at the top of one side and work your way down, then move around the other side and do the same.........at the point were you start at the top on the other side you will be laying down a pass of fresh clear over an area were the clear has already been tacking for the last few minutes, There for, the new pass will not blend as perfect with the old pass. Perfectly blended passes is essential in a flow coat............remember the main reason for doing a flow coat, is to try to get as perfect top coat as possible with out having to buff later.............even if you do end up buffing, flow coats are easer to buff out.

Only by starting at the bottom of one side and working your way up, over and down the other side. Can you make sure that each pass you do is followed by a fresh pass with in seconds from each other, and not have a spot were they can be as much as 10 minutes from each other.


----------



## mookie (May 28, 2003)

if you do 4 - 5 coats the clear will just to take a thick peel look 
which if you are colour sanding and buffing the whole car that is a fine way to do it but if  you put a good flow coat you will only have to denib the lumps and you are away not spend a hole day buffing and you should have a mostly flat glossy finish ..

when spraying clear the first coat will take the shape of what ever it was sprayed over ..

so when you block your clear and put the flow coat on it will mostly lay flat
when you do to many flow coats the more goes on the peel will start to come back dew to build up of clear


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Dec 16 2004, 08:40 PM
> *you may want to consider skipping the solvent wipe, it may "wake" the paint up. They make some good water based cleaners.
> [snapback]2514776[/snapback]​*


Wax and greace remover is a mild salvent and will not effect a catylised clear that has been curing for 2 days or more, so there will be no problems using it........

How ever you are right, there are some good water base cleaners that you can use, not only for this prosses but at any point in the paint job itself......

HOK waterbased cleaner is a great one.....though a bit pricey for being a cleaner


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mi Estilo CC_@Dec 16 2004, 11:36 PM
> *Only by starting at the bottom of one side and working your way up, over and down the other side.  Can you make sure that each pass you do is followed by a fresh pass with in seconds from each other, and not have a spot were they can be as much as 10 minutes from each other.
> [snapback]2515191[/snapback]​*


That makes perfect sense,I didn't think of that!


----------



## roadmaster_tx (Sep 17, 2004)

i got a question

when u said to hand sand it all flat smooth with 600grit...does that mean i take off all the clear we out put on previously?.....or does it just have to "feel" smooth?


also...just outta curiosity..when say "flow coat" is that the process when they add like 8-10 coats of clear?

thanks again


> _Originally posted by Mi Estilo CC_@Dec 16 2004, 05:11 AM
> *How to flow coat
> 
> So lets say you have just finished putting the last of 3 coats of clear on your job
> ...


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by roadmaster_tx_@Jan 5 2005, 01:28 AM
> *i got a question
> 
> when u said  to hand sand it all flat smooth with 600grit...does that mean i take off all the clear we out put on previously?.....or does it just have to "feel" smooth?
> ...



1....You only sand the previous clear smooth.......you don't want to sand too much, just enough to knock down the orange peel

2....A "Flow-Caot", is not many coats of clear, it is just one coat of slightly over-reduced High-Solids Clear. High-Solids, or Very-High-Solids Clear, flow out better then normal topcoat clear..........What you are trying to do with a flow-coat, is get the best flowing topcoat posible........(No Orange Peel!!)

NOTE: You will need a very clean shop or paint booth, and some good skill when it comes to spraying clear............Flow-coats are natorious for RUNS.......how ever flow-caots are also easer to buff, if needed


----------



## roadmaster_tx (Sep 17, 2004)

ok..thanks for that info

but...lets say if im planning on adding like 5-8 coats of clear...are there any speical things i must do 2 achieve that...or can i just do it the regular way..i..e

spray a coat..wait 10-15 min

add another coast..wait 10-15 min

so on and so forth

is that right?


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

Well you don't want to do more then 4 coats at one session.....

Spray your 4 coats of clear.........if you think you need more, or want more........let it dry and scuff and reshoot another 2 or 3 coats in another day

After that, you can sand smooth and flow coat.............or cut and buff

Something you should know though.........It's not a good idea to have too much clear...........a super glossy paint job, comes from the buffing job, not by how many coats of clear you got........I my self cant think of any reason to put on more then 4 coats of clear


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

So these guys who put on tons of prduct,claiming it's the only way to get the show car shine are full of BS,and throwing money down the drain?


----------



## bosshogglac (Oct 25, 2003)

So, For a g-body - 1 gallon of clear maximum??


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

u shouldnt need to put more then 3 coats of clear once u do more then that your juzt creating build up and orange peal.... all tho your method of the flow coat sounds good... but its a lil more time consuming but shit if u have the time go for it... but i always do a flow coat after my 3rd coat of clear... of course give it flash time... that way it doesnt run... cause its still tacky...and u shouldnt get orange peal in 3 coats of clear if its reduced properly...i mean thats just how i do it... im sure your method works good....and i hate that patch of over spray of the fresh coat of clear on one side to the slighty tacky other side..lol... so the way i've sprayed the flow coat is always start in center of hood move my way down to the bottom of fender jump to the other side and do the same... that way it blends in and doesnt leave that streak of dull over spray down the center... and then i move to the door and then do the other side door then do the roof and move my way to the trunk and quarter... but ima try your method of flow coating.. thats pretty much how i spray kandy anyways...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

shit 2 quarts of clear should be enough for a g-body.... i always lay the first coat of clear a bit tacky.. to lay a "foundation" on the car before i start throwin it more wet so it wont run... some call it a "flash coat"


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Jan 6 2005, 04:21 PM
> *So these guys who put on tons of prduct,claiming it's the only way to get the show car shine are full of BS,and throwing money down the drain?
> [snapback]2578481[/snapback]​*


LOL pretty much...........I'v been to shows, and seen guys who bost that they have like 10 gallens of clear :uh: LOL I just smile and say "sure" :biggrin: ...... The paint jobs looked super glossy and deep, but there was no way it was more then 1.5 to 2 gallens maxed

On a G body, or any other large car, ovcourse you may use more then one gallen, but thats only cuz of the size of the car..............At the end I just can't see somebody putting on more then 4 coats of topcoat clear on any given project

You can have a show winning super deep glassy clear coat, with only 3 coats of clear applied.........It's all down to quality of the cutting and buffing


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)




----------



## Sick Wit-It Kustoms (Jan 12, 2005)

I do a little something like that I dont have booth..So I like to spray 4 coats of clear topcoat to burry dust...Then I block it with a soft wet block with 600 grit....Then respray 2 more coats..Then sand and buff....Or sometimes I spray 3 coats of clear topcoat and on my last coat the forth coat I add a little reducer...It helps to allow it to flow out better and lay flat......


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mi Estilo CC_@Dec 16 2004, 10:36 PM
> *No, that's a good question, and I should have explained why on the post..
> 
> Here is why.....
> ...




-- Great way of putting it.............. But , 

What if your a 250 pound pot belly like me ????? I have no other choise but to go from top down - Otherwise im belly could hit the fresh clear !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That would be a bad thing .............:0


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

I have noticed that alot of you gus are adding reducer to your clear...


- Have you guys ever seen your clear coat "wrinkle" up on you afterwards ???? I did that once & the damn clear started to wrinkle after the 2nd coat of clear .............. I couldnt believe it !!!!!!! I just waited & sprayed more clear over it again...... Buffed out but it was a scare because i was almost donr with a tri-stage wild cherry !!!






-- Another thing ,,, I have had almost 4 gallons total sprayed on my car before .... I used almost 2 gallons to just cover the huge flake that I sprayed on my car -- The damn airborn flakes finally came down from the air & they tend to stick straight up & dont lay flat .......... I covered the majority of them with as much clear as i could & then i came back a month later , wetsanded the car down & sprayed smaller flakes on !!!!!

Wet sanded again & sprayed more clear about a month later ....... I never buffed it or anything after that because the first day i took my car out of the garage - My neighbor backed up into my rear quarter!!!


----------



## Sick Wit-It Kustoms (Jan 12, 2005)

I now if you ad to much rducer to your clear you will get a haze and it fucks up your gloss.....Even get a microbrust or solvent pop....Same as if you use to much accelerator.........


----------



## Sick Wit-It Kustoms (Jan 12, 2005)

Only need a little reducer to thin it out....For a cup of mixed clear I use about two caps full of reducer..


----------



## 64 (Jan 4, 2002)

TTT


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sick Wit-It Kustoms_@Feb 9 2005, 01:33 AM
> *I now if you ad to much rducer to your clear you will get a haze and it fucks up your gloss.....Even get a microbrust or solvent pop....Same as if you use to much accelerator.........
> [snapback]2700040[/snapback]​*



True, thats why I only reduce at around 10%........you realy shouldn't need anymore then that


----------



## bigjaydogg (Sep 11, 2003)

bump!


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)




----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)

ttt....


----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)




----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mi Estilo CC_@Jan 7 2005, 04:12 AM~2580193
> *LOL  pretty much...........I'v been to shows, and seen guys who bost that they have like 10 gallens of clear  :uh:  LOL I just smile and say "sure" :biggrin:  ...... The paint jobs looked super glossy and deep, but there was no way it was more then 1.5 to 2 gallens maxed
> 
> On a G body, or any other large car, ovcourse you may use more then one gallen, but thats only cuz of the size of the car..............At the end I just can't see somebody putting on more then 4 coats of topcoat clear on any given project
> ...


10gallons??? man i wonder why my doors dont open any more :biggrin:


----------



## auggie006 (Apr 11, 2005)

I have a question, what is the difference between say a PPG DCU 2021 clear and a High-Solids Clear? Or are they the same? Would I just ask the paint store for a High-Solids Clear.


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

I'm not sure about PPG's 2021 clear being high solids or not, but I know that you can still flow coat with it.

Yes your paint supplier can tell you if it's high solids or not.......most are clear coats are.

But you can flow coat any kind of clear....... High solids clears don't run as easy as low solids....so you it's easer to reduce them down a bit and flow them, and that helps to prevent runs.

at least thats what I've noticed.


----------



## auggie006 (Apr 11, 2005)

thx


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wasup_@Dec 16 2004, 04:08 PM~2513848
> *thx Mi Estilo CC for the awesome tutorial. It's a really good tutorial
> *


theres no such thing as aflow coat any clearcoat that is applied with one coat is not enough it has achance of peeling you want to get 3-6 coats on anything you are clearing how can you sand and buff one coat of clear sanding and buffing is aggressive on clear you want that shit to hold up for 5-20 years homeboy.its called reclearing.


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by king george_@Dec 18 2008, 04:00 AM~12463254
> *theres no such thing as aflow coat any clearcoat that is applied with one coat is not enough it has achance of peeling you want to get 3-6 coats on anything you are clearing how can you sand and buff one coat of clear sanding and buffing is aggressive on clear you want that shit to hold up for 5-20 years homeboy.its called reclearing.
> *


Damn dude did you even read this topic? This method has worked for me, spray 3 coats wetsand and shoot one more coat overreduced....FLOW COAT


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

very informative topic!!!


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY1117_@Dec 18 2008, 01:57 PM~12467407
> *very informative topic!!!
> *


some ones doing some crazy searching, this topic is almost 4 years old


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

who cares its very informative!!!!


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Dec 18 2008, 11:18 PM~12470313
> *who cares its very informative!!!!
> *


x2


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by redline_@Dec 19 2008, 08:46 PM~12480578
> *x2
> *


if it was so informative 
you'de be seeing this in page 50


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

ttt


----------

